

Creating a new Blogging CMS Integrated With The Best of HTML5 - zackify
http://protoco.de/protoblog-a-simpler-blogging-cms/

======
twodayslate
Do we really need _another_ CMS?

~~~
greyfade
Yes?

~~~
zackify
show me some CMS's that do just this and we'll stop making a new one haha.

------
jscrdewl
I'm pretty sure we already have this. This looks like its already been done by
Squarespace.

~~~
zackify
yes but you have to pay for it and for what it offers, it's a rip off, at
least from a web developer's perspective.

------
filipmares
Awesome stuff! Been wanting this for a while.

